# configurer Isight



## loude (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
est ce que quelqu'un saurait par hasard, si il est possible d'utiliser la caméra isight des imac G5 avec des logiciels typer Skype ou msn. Ou bien est-ce seulement possible avec Ichat et compagnie...?

merci d'avance


----------



## Kounkountchek (16 Janvier 2006)

loude a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> est ce que quelqu'un saurait par hasard, si il est possible d'utiliser la caméra isight des imac G5 avec des logiciels typer Skype ou msn. Ou bien est-ce seulement possible avec Ichat et compagnie...?
> 
> merci d'avance


Salut,
pour l'instant Skype et msn Mac ne supportent pas le videoconf donc...  (skype ne devrait pas tarder et devrait effectivement pouvoir utiliser l'iSight integree...)
@ plus


----------



## jmoneyron (17 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Il existe d'autres sites que iChat pour faire de la visio-conférence avec une iSight et d'autres Mac ou PC.
Parmi ceux que je connais :
- iVisit version gratuite session de durée limitée à 20 minutes
          version payante session sans limite de durée
          image assez petite
          fonctionne bien en audio, vidéo et écriture au clavier
          usage surtout familial

-iSpQ version d'essai gratuite mais durée limitée de certains accès
         version payante après 3 semaines
         meilleures dimensions des images
         fonctionne bien en vidéo et au clavier, plus aléatoire pour l'audio
         comporte des forums sexuels qu'il est possible d'occulter pour un usage familial

Tu trouveraas leurs URL en lançant une recherche sur GOOGLE avec iVisit et iSpQ comme mots clés
tu peux aussi voir :

http://www.ineen.com/download_mac.html 

qui est nouveau et s'apparente à Skype


----------



## Vondutch (17 Janvier 2006)

Avec Amsn ça fonctionne nickel chez moi!


----------



## vandykmarsu (20 Janvier 2006)

Hello tout le monde, j'ai investi dans une merveilleuse Isight que je voudais utiliser avec aMSN 0.95, seul souçi je peux faire ce que je veux, l'Isight ne marche que sur Ichat... :-(

Une astuce à mon problème?


----------



## Vondutch (20 Janvier 2006)

vandykmarsu a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde, j'ai investi dans une merveilleuse Isight que je voudais utiliser avec aMSN 0.95, seul souçi je peux faire ce que je veux, l'Isight ne marche que sur Ichat... :-(
> 
> Une astuce à mon problème?



Tu vas dans les préférences d'aMsn onglet autre --> configurer Webcam puis tu cliques sur enregistrer.

Une fenêtre apparait et c'est parti (Invite juste ton contact à voir ta webcam)


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2006)

Chez moi aucun souci entre aMSN et iSight...
Preferences aMSN, configurer Webcam et ça roule

Par contre, je n'ai pas vu comment faire reconnaitre l'iSight dans MercuryMessenger.

Dans les Reglages généraux, ligne Webcam, je ne vois rien qui permette de vérifier que la WebCam est reconnue


----------



## vandykmarsu (20 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour l'astuce mais j'avais déjà éssayé la chose...
aMSN me marque un message d'erreur me disant que j'ai un port de bloqué:

Type IP-RESTRICT-NAT
A l'écoute FALSE
Vous êtes derriere un pare-feu ou un routeur
l'extension webcamsn est chargée
l'extension de capture QT TCL est chargée

Je suis sous un routeur adsl de marque sagem Fast1400W...

Que dois-je faire?


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2006)

et bien il faut configurer le Firewall en ouvrant les ports nécessaires à la communication en visioconference


----------



## vandykmarsu (20 Janvier 2006)

J'ai ouvert le port de mon firewall sur mac  mini, puis tenter d'ouvrir le port sur mon routeur sagem fast1400W, rien à faire...
Par contre sous yahoo messenger ça marche, mais ça rame lol

J'aurais donc besoin d'une aide pour configurer mon routeur


----------



## takamaka (9 Février 2006)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> pour l'instant Skype et msn Mac ne supportent pas le videoconf donc...  (skype ne devrait pas tarder et devrait effectivement pouvoir utiliser l'iSight integree...)
> @ plus



Ben c'est pas gagné

"Skype, propriété depuis peu du site de vente aux enchères eBay, vient dannoncer quil sera possible de réaliser des conférences téléphoniques gratuites avec dix participants sur Skype 2.0.

Cette version réalisé en collaboration avec Intel, proposera donc une innovation qui lui permettra des performances équivalentes à iChat ou LiveCom de FranceTelecom

Mais sous cette bonne nouvelle se cache une limitation technique de taille : lobligation de disposer dun processeur Intel (Core Duo, Pentium D ou ViiV).

Bref cest ballot pour les AMD et les PowerPC mais cest tant mieux pour les futurs Mac qui pourrait donc être facilement compatible."

Source: MacTouch


----------



## Albin22 (23 Février 2006)

faut il que amsn soit installé sur les deux ou est ce que moi (mac) peut utiliser amsn et un ami (pc ) peut utiliser msn ???


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2006)

Albin22 a dit:
			
		

> faut il que amsn soit installé sur les deux ou est ce que moi (mac) peut utiliser amsn et un ami (pc ) peut utiliser msn ???


aMSN utilise le protocole de communication de MSN. Les autres utilisateurs peuvent utiliser n'importe quelle application du moment qu'ils sont connectés à MSN


----------



## Albin22 (23 Février 2006)

Donc si je comprends bien je peux faire une visio conf à partir de mon mac avec AMSN et ma webcam isight ET un ami qui a un PC, une webcam et MSN ???
Il faut juste que je configure ma webcam dans amsn ??


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Février 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> et bien il faut configurer le Firewall en ouvrant les ports nécessaires à la communication en visioconference



oui mais quel port ouvrir dans l'onglet "partage" " msn messenger" ? " session à distance" ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Février 2006)

Albin22 a dit:
			
		

> Donc si je comprends bien je peux faire une visio conf à partir de mon mac avec AMSN et ma webcam isight ET un ami qui a un PC, une webcam et MSN ???
> Il faut juste que je configure ma webcam dans amsn ??


 
oui c'est ça


----------



## r e m y (24 Février 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quel port ouvrir dans l'onglet "partage" " msn messenger" ? " session à distance" ?


msn messenger devrait être suffisant


----------

